# Game 52: Dallas Mavericks @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Dallas Mavericks* 39-10 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 26-25

*Time:* 10:30 PM ET Friday, February 10, 2006
*TV:* ESPN
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Dallas Mavericks*






































*Projected Dallas Mavericks Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 31 Jason Terry 6-2 180 9/15/77 6 Arizona 
*SG* - 6 Marquis Daniels 6-6 200 1/7/81 2 Auburn 
*SF* - 5 Josh Howard GF 210 4/28/80 2 Wake Forest 
*PF* - 41 Dirk Nowitzki 7-0 245 6/19/78 7 None 
*C* - 7 DeSagana Diop 7-0 280 1/30/82 4 None

*Dallas Mavericks Reserves*
34 Devin Harris PG 6-3 185 2/27/83 1 Wisconsin 
42 Jerry Stackhouse GF 6-6 218 11/5/74 10 North Carolina 
44 Adrian Griffin GF 6-5 230 7/4/74 6 Seton Hall 
2 Keith Van Horn SF 6-10 240 10/23/75 8 Utah 
25 Erick Dampier C 6-11 265 7/14/75 9 Mississippi State

*Dallas Mavericks Players Stats:*










*Dallas Mavericks Head Coach:*








*Avery Johnson*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*








*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*-----------------------------------------------------------------*​
Mavs and Nuggets fans get in! :cheers: 

A huge game for the Nuggets. As they will be put to the test by the Mavericks. Dallas has won 13 straight games, and challenge the Pistons and Spurs for the best record in the league. At the same time our Nuggets are going the other direction as of late. We have now lost 2 straight after our last second win over the Blazers. It's time for Karl to get the Nuggets out running and ready to play from the tip. We have had to dig our selves out of huge deficits game after game. I'm going to be watching the K-Mart/Dirk match up. I think Kenyon needs to be physical with Dirk to slow him down some. However Dirk has been playing great as usual.

Let's go Nuggets! :cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wow...this is an amazing game thread...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What is the Nuggets record on National TV this season?

I'm very concerned with the Josh Howard and Melo matchup. Melo is going to have to work very hard to score and the Nuggets need him to score.

At least one of the guards needs to step up this game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Adrian Griffin starts for Dallas

This is one of our toughest matchups, wouldn't be surprised if our streak ended.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Adrian Griffin starts for Dallas
> 
> This is one of our toughest matchups, wouldn't be surprised if our streak ended.


only cause Quis is injured...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> only cause Quis is injured...


Marquis Daniels is not injured anymore, he has been playing recently, he even got a DNP-CD. Avery does not want to mess with out chemistry, and why should he? Griff has been playing amazingly since being starter, and I would not want him out of the lineup

_If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it_


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

denver needs to get their act together in nationally televised games! if it werent for that lucky win against cleveland, we might be like 0-8 or something...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

The two last games against Dallas we almost have won...One time we get blocked the other we just slept in the last seconds...I hope we are going to win this one...ending this streak would be great for the confidence of the Nuggets


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

This might be the most important game of the season. We're coming off a tough loss to Chicago and we've lost six out of our last seven. There are three games before the break - Dallas, Seattle, and Phoenix. Hopefully we can two out of those three. 

We'll also find out if Karl is interested in making any adjustments with the team, such as running a half court offense once in awhile.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hate playing Denver especially at Denver. It use to be easy pre Mello lol. But this will be a very tough game for us to win. I thought we would go 1-1 on this back to back when I see the schedule last month so I wouldn't be surprised if we lose tonight. But our guys did rest last night in the 4th quarter so they may be a little fresh and we have been pretty good on back to backs this season. Should be a good one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> wow...this is an amazing game thread...


Right on! I appreciate the feedback.

Good luck tonight. However I have a feeling the Nuggets are going to pick one off the Mavs tonight. Should be a really fun game to watch no matter who wins.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Elson rolled his ankle.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets putting the clamp down on the Mavs early on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets 34 Mavericks 21 after the 1st quarter. The Nuggets coming out strong!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow the Mavs just made a fast come back. The Game is now Nuggets 38 Mavs 34.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I turned it on in the last first quarter. What the hell happened with K Mart? I heard the words "league investigation," so there's something going on.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

94-80 Denver Up 9:55 in the 4th


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn after a 19 lead in the end of the 3 Q now is 94-82 

Kenyon having a season game 34 pts 8 rebounds. 

Melo with 21 and 9 assist


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

How the game goes. Nuggets ready to stop Mavs Winning streak


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Najera Doing Ok on Dirk. Greg Coming back

Damn Van Horn for 3 but

Earl answer with another 3 

Jason Terry with the TO.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

99-87

Earl with a nice steal and the jump shot. Marquis answer with the layup


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Horn another triple 99-90 Nuggets


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Najera nice steal on Dirk and easy bucket...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Van Horn on Fire

Elson answer with Double

Horn miss triple


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nuggets back on the track

Mavs bench 50 points
Nuggets bench 24


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Martin out for the moment.

Najera is playing awesome D on Dirk


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Martin with one rebound shy form a Double - Double, Denver in control of the game


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Andre with 15 

Najera with the rebound 

Nice pass by Melo to Najera


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Melo just reach career high in assist with 10 

And Nuggets almost lock this one


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Najera is everywhere.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Martin can reach career high in point with another double


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Melo with 23 and 10 assist


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Najera With the O- Rebound 

Eduardo "Save" NAJERA !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The Nuggets D are too much for Dirk


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Told this before 

NAJERA is everywhere


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Mavs full court pressure. Nothing happen

Andre with the double 

111-101 Nuggets up 1:01 left


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

c'mon Kenyon one more basket for career high


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

After tonigh I dont think anyone can doubt that Martin can play But the issue is if He can stay healthy.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

111-104 44.9 seconds left

Melo Najera Martin Andre Buckner in 

Van Horn gives fould to Melo. 

Melo Miss first, Hits second


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Terry Miss 

Najera with the rebound 

Mavs fould Buckner and Miss first and second wow

pretty much game over

32.8 seconds left


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Tom Tolbert talking about International players vs American. 

That could be a nice idea...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Martin with the steal on Terry, Buckner recover. and goes t the line...

and guess what hits the first and miss the second

113-104

Najera with the rebound GAME OVER


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

113-104 *NUGGETS *  WIN

End of Mavericks winning streak

Mavs Bench was awesome tonigh Van Horn with 21, Stackhouse with 20

Melo goes with assist career high. Martin 34 points Season High. Najera didnt put awesome numbers but play great D on Dirk... Awesome game overall...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets Win! 

Great game by K-Mart! Another nice night by Melo as well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre Miller with 17 points and 10 assists. Melo had 24 points and 10 assists. I still don't understand why Melo can't rebound well in the pros.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Andre Miller with 17 points and 10 assists. Melo had 24 points and 10 assists. I still don't understand why Melo can't rebound well in the pros.


ive seen melo pass up SO many defensive rebounds that camby, k, naj, or elson grab. he seems real unselfish in that department. that might be a good thing...

btw, AWESOME JOB Brooklyn, LOL!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't see how 5 1/2 rebounds per game is a low number for a small forward. That's only 1 fewer per game than James, and he plays like 6 more minutes per game. Plus we are a running team so a lot of times Anthony doesn't bother going for a rebound when our guys clearly are going to get it, to run.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually, this game says more about Martin's lack of effort than effort. It shows he doesn't bring it every night. He wasn't playing Elton Brand either.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tom said:


> Actually, this game says more about Martin's lack of effort than effort. It shows he doesn't bring it every night. He wasn't playing Elton Brand either.


That's one way to spin it. Granted it isn't correct, but hey I'd admire your ability to turn everything into a negative. The game says more about what a healthy Kenyon can give the Nuggets.

As far as not playing Brand, you're correct that Dirk is a much better offensive player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> ive seen melo pass up SO many defensive rebounds that camby, k, naj, or elson grab. he seems real unselfish in that department. that might be a good thing...
> 
> btw, AWESOME JOB Brooklyn, LOL!!!


I don't think Melo passes up rebounds. Also keep in mind half the time Melo is in the lineup Najera, Elson, Camby, and Kenyon are not on the floor. Also dont forget about all the injuries. Melo has been our main stay in the lineup. Also those 4 guys spell each other. Also what worries me is that Melos rebounding has been on the decline every season. Remember his rookie season he averaged 6.1 rebounds a game. I'm of the opinion if Andre Miller can get his average of rebounds per game of 4 Melo should at least be able to grab his average. However Melo has a lot of games where he will get 8-10 rebounds, but then a lot of games where he will get only 2 rebounds. I want more consistency out of Melo in that Department.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> I don't see how 5 1/2 rebounds per game is a low number for a small forward. That's only 1 fewer per game than James, and he plays like 6 more minutes per game. Plus we are a running team so a lot of times Anthony doesn't bother going for a rebound when our guys clearly are going to get it, to run.


How did you come up with the 5 and half rebounds per game average ? He is averaging 5.3 Boards this season. I'm going season to season not career averages. His career average doesn't impact the right now. It's his season stats for this year that are important at this point. Now if you look up Melo's stats you will see Melo's rebounding numbers have gone down. 

So when you bring up somebody like Lebron you have to factor in his rebounding numbers have been on the rise. Also when you bring up Lebron remember he is the Cavs offensive initiator most of the time from the perimeter. Melo works in the paint, and is around lose balls/rebounds all the time. Being a running team is no excuse. Look at Shawn Marion another SF who play's on a running team. Marion averages 11.9 rebounds a game. Asking Anthony to be more aggresive in the paint, and get more rebounds ins't a harsh criticsim IMO. Rebounding helps defense. During the time period K-Mart and Camby were out Melo didn't have big rebounding games. For example last nights game Camby didnt play. So to say other guys are getting the rebounds is an excuse. By the way I don't excpect Melo to pull down rebounds like Marion. However I think he could average around 7 rebounds per game if he would be a little more aggresive when it comes to rebounding.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

are u like just a guy who wants melo to do good? you dont care if the nuggets win, just as long as melo plays good???

u and cpaw disgust me

is there an actuall NUGGETS FAN mod???


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> are u like just a guy who wants melo to do good? you dont care if the nuggets win, just as long as melo plays good???
> 
> u and cpaw disgust me
> 
> is there an actuall NUGGETS FAN mod???


First off please stop with the insults. I notice you do this a lot, and I'm sure you could handle yourself in a more resonable manner. Would that be to much to ask?

Also you assume I'm not a Nuggets fan? Fine by me. However I wouldn't question you about being a fan of a sports team. 

Now yes I wan't Carmelo to do well. Seems perfectly logical to me since I'm a Nuggets fan, and Carmelo is a Nuggets player. I'm still trying to piece together how you assume I don't care about the Nuggets winning or losing because I'm critical of Carmelos over-all rebounding.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Being a running team is no excuse. Look at Shawn Marion another SF who play's on a running team. Marion averages 11.9 rebounds a game. Asking Anthony to be more aggresive in the paint, and get more rebounds ins't a harsh criticsim IMO.


How do you know that Karl doesn't tell Carmelo to run? You assume he's not rebounding (as well as you'd like) for some reason that is just about him. But this is a team sport, different players have different roles in team sports. Carmelo being the best transition player, when there is an opportunity for transition, how do you know that Karl doesn't tell him to run and let the bigs get the board? Also I still think it's a bit hypocritical to say that LeBron's rebounding isn't bad but Carmelo's is when they are practically the same in per48.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> How do you know that Karl doesn't tell Carmelo to run? You assume he's not rebounding (as well as you'd like) for some reason that is just about him. But this is a team sport, different players have different roles in team sports. Carmelo being the best transition player, when there is an opportunity for transition, how do you know that Karl doesn't tell him to run and let the bigs get the board? Also I still think it's a bit hypocritical to say that LeBron's rebounding isn't bad but Carmelo's is when they are practically the same in per48.


There are plenty of games, and times the Nuggets are not pushing the tempo and walking the ball up the court. There are plenty of times when Melo isn't being aggresive in the paint, and just walking up the court. However to your point about coach Karl is telling Carmelo to rebound more. Well if Karl is Melo isn't stepping up.

Look at the Stats they are on the decline in rebounding. Are point guard who runs are offense who push's the break for the Nuggets averages one rebound less than are Small Forward.

I don't see why it's hypocrtical of me to say Carmelo isn't rebounding as well as Lebron. For one Lebrons rebounds are on the rise season to season, and Carmelos are on the decline season to season. Just go to NBA.com and look at Carmelos player profile.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Dre is the worst running PG on our team, by far. Part of the reason for that might be that he goes for rebounds too much.

It's still hypocritically to say one players rebounding isn't good and the others is good when they are identical, doesn't matter how much they have changed throughout their careers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Dre is the worst running PG on our team, by far. Part of the reason for that might be that he goes for rebounds too much.
> 
> It's still hypocritically to say one players rebounding isn't good and the others is good when they are identical, doesn't matter how much they have changed throughout their careers.


Look's like we are going to have to agree to disagree then. I'll continue to expect more out of Carmelo, and you can be content with the player he is. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> First off please stop with the insults. I notice you do this a lot, and I'm sure you could handle yourself in a more resonable manner. Would that be to much to ask?
> 
> Also you assume I'm not a Nuggets fan? Fine by me. However I wouldn't question you about being a fan of a sports team.
> 
> Now yes I wan't Carmelo to do well. Seems perfectly logical to me since I'm a Nuggets fan, and Carmelo is a Nuggets player. I'm still trying to piece together how you assume I don't care about the Nuggets winning or losing because I'm critical of Carmelos over-all rebounding.


BECAUSE CARMELO'S REBOUNDING IS IRREVELENT!!!

the guy put up a career high 10 assists along with his normal 26 points in a win against the hottest team in the NBA. WHATS MORE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT!!???


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> That's one way to spin it. Granted it isn't correct, but hey I'd admire your ability to turn everything into a negative. The game says more about what a healthy Kenyon can give the Nuggets.
> 
> As far as not playing Brand, you're correct that Dirk is a much better offensive player.


IF Kenyon scores over 30 against Brand i will eat my shorts


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> BECAUSE CARMELO'S REBOUNDING IS IRREVELENT!!!
> 
> the guy put up a career high 10 assists along with his normal 26 points in a win against the hottest team in the NBA. WHATS MORE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT!!???


I realize you are new to the Nuggets forum. So I will cut you a little slack. I have been critical of Carmelos rebounding since the season started.

So when I read the box score of a Nuggets win or loss. I look to see if Carmelo has hit the glass. Rebounding is an important part of basketball because it helps the defense. IMO Carmelo can improve in this area. If you are content with Carmelo's game that's great. However I believe he can be a lot better, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I realize you are new to the Nuggets forum. So I will cut you a little slack. I have been critical of Carmelos rebounding since the season started.
> 
> So when I read the box score of a Nuggets win or loss. I look to see if Carmelo has hit the glass. Rebounding is an important part of basketball because it helps the defense. IMO Carmelo can improve in this area. If you are content with Carmelo's game that's great. However I believe he can be a lot better, but maybe I'm wrong.


his role on the team is NOT to rebound. he is a scorer. when you have camby (the NBA LEADER in rebounds ) k-mart, or najera on the boards along with miller, whats the point? like someone said earlier, we are a RUNNING team. that is melo's job!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I think pac4eva5's point, and i would agree with this, is that Carmelo had a fantastic game and we were never down because of it. Now if we're in a close game getting killed on the glass and Anthony isn't hitting the glass, *then* you have a reason to complain. But if we're winning, what's the point? Do you just want him to have higher rebounds than his rookie year, for some selfish stat-stuffing reason? I think that the point is to win games, when Anthony needs to step up his rebounding he usually does.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well as I already stated I will continue to excpect more out of Melo then just scoring. I believe rebounding is important for team defense. Melo has made strides. By the way I praise as much as I'm critical of any of my favorite players win or lose.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

personally, i dont understand the criticism. we got off a GREAT win, and there is negativitey towards melo, who had his normal 26 and a career high 10 assists!!! why complain???

if there is one stat id want melo to improve on the most, its assists. granted, its really not his fault they are so low. ive seen him hit open guys DOZENS of times a game. unfortunately, there are NO GOOD shooters on this team  (thanks karl and kiki!!!)

rebounds is not an issue. i want melo sprinting to the hoop EVERY TIME. let the NBA leader in rebounds do HIS role!

the guy gets robbed for an all-star selection. comes back and puts up 26 and 10 dimes against the leagues BEST team in a EASY win, and "nuggets fans" are still complaining??? WTF!!!????


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> personally, i dont understand the criticism. we got off a GREAT win, and there is negativitey towards melo, who had his normal 26 and a career high 10 assists!!! why complain???
> 
> if there is one stat id want melo to improve on the most, its assists. granted, its really not his fault they are so low. ive seen him hit open guys DOZENS of times a game. unfortunately, there are NO GOOD shooters on this team  (thanks karl and kiki!!!)
> 
> ...


First off I asked you again to try and keep things civil. And you are now masking your cursing. I don't appreciate your hostile approach. It' doesn't make me very interested in having a debate with you.

I also was totally open in agreeing to disagree with you. It's okay for people to have different opinion's on players/teams etc

You don't care about Melo's rebounding, and I do. I think that's pretty clear. You say criticism is negative, and I look at constructive criticism as a positive. I already stated the reasons I believe Melo should work on his rebounding, and I'm sticking to it. You haven't told me anything I don't already know to persuade me to change my mind. Let's enjoy the team , and if we have disagreements concerning the Nuggets thats fine. We don't have to agree, but we can treat each other with respect.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> First off I asked you again to try and keep things civil. And you are now masking your cursing. I don't appreciate your hostile approach. It' doesn't make me very interested in having a debate with you.
> 
> I also was totally open in agreeing to disagree with you. It's okay for people to have different opinion's on players/teams etc
> 
> You don't care about Melo's rebounding, and I do. I think that's pretty clear. You say criticism is negative, and I look at constructive criticism as a positive. I already stated the reasons I believe Melo should work on his rebounding, and I'm sticking to it. You haven't told me anything I don't already know to persuade me to change my mind. Let's enjoy the team , and if we have disagreements concerning the Nuggets thats fine. We don't have to agree, but we can treat each other with respect.


i dont understand your sensitivity...??? do capital letters or exclamation points offend you??? you started the negativity. i corrected you. since then you have had nothing in return for this discussion except "warnings" or "threats" towards me. quit pulling out the "power" card, and answer with a reasonable answer! why is carmelo's rebounds so important??? why should carmelo be selfish and grab lazy defensive rebounds that other players can do??? EVERY player has a role on this team. melos role is to lead a fast break or score. simple as that. melo STEALING unnecessary rebounds from bigs is NOT going to help our team score!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i dont understand your sensitivity...??? do capital letters or exclamation points offend you??? you started the negativity. i corrected you. since then you have had nothing in return for this discussion except "warnings" or "threats" towards me. quit pulling out the "power" card, and answer with a reasonable answer! why is carmelo's rebounds so important??? why should carmelo be selfish and grab lazy defensive rebounds that other players can do??? EVERY player has a role on this team. melos role is to lead a fast break or score. simple as that. melo STEALING unnecessary rebounds from bigs is NOT going to help our team score!


I'm not sensitive, but I do excpect people to treat others the same way they would want to be treated. A little respect goes a long way.

do capital letters, or exclamation points offend me ? No they don't. Have no idea where you are going with that. What bothers me is the masked cursing and hostility because I have a different opinion than you.

I didnt start anything that was negative. I read the box score. It said Carmelo had 2 rebounds. Take a look at it yourself. So I simply thought wow Carmelo should get more rebounds , and be more consistent. I don't really see why you feel that is negative.

What warnings, and threats are you talking about? Because if you have an issue with the way I moderate in the Nuggets forum you can always PM a Community Moderator.

I'm not using any power card. I believe as a Moderator I let the forum take on its on form and vibe. I only edit and etc when there is a need to do so. It's true I don't catch everything, but I do my best.

My answers/responces to you have seemed resonable to me. If you don't agree with them that's fine, but don't act like I haven't made a case as to why I want Carmelo to rebound more.

You ask why are Carmelos rebounds so important. Go back, and retrack the posts to this thread. You will find my answers why I think Carmelo can do better on the boards, and why I think it's important.

I don't consider rebounding selfish, I consider rebounding to be about effort.

I agree every player has a role. However I don't agree when you say Carmelos role is to lead the fast break. That role is Andre Millers. Carmelos role is to Score, Rebound, Defend, and Find the open guy when he get's doubled and tripled teamed. A lot of these things Carmelo already does well. However IMO he can do more, and be better. If you are satisfied with Carmelos game now thats great. However I believe Carmelo can bet a lot better.

Not sure why you call rebounding the basketball stealing, but hey you can look at it however you like.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> his role on the team is NOT to rebound. he is a scorer. when you have camby (the NBA LEADER in rebounds ) /QUOTE]
> 
> Nope, that would be Dwight Howard.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I'm not sensitive, but I do excpect people to treat others the same way they would want to be treated. A little respect goes a long way.
> 
> do capital letters, or exclamation points offend me ? No they don't. Have no idea where you are going with that. What bothers me is the masked cursing and hostility because I have a different opinion than you.
> 
> ...


lol :nonono:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> pac4eva5 said:
> 
> 
> > his role on the team is NOT to rebound. he is a scorer. when you have camby (the NBA LEADER in rebounds ) /QUOTE]
> ...


----------

